# Cheese Grits



## joelarbear

Every time someone mentions frying up some fish they always recommend serving them with cheese grits. It's been way too long since I've had some good old cheese grits. Anyone got a good recipe?


----------



## amberj

Follow the instructions on the pack and use a lot of velvetta, when you think you have enough add more.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *amberj (4/28/2008)*Follow the instructions on the pack and use a lot of velvetta, when you think you have enough add more.


Yep, the more cheese the better. They are good when you can spoon it up and then turn the spoon upside down and they stay stuck to the spoon. MMMmmm Good


----------



## amberj

they keep really well too, if you dont eat them all when you are done for the evening, just remember 2 things when you are done eathing them on your plate rince it, when they get hard, you could use dried cooked grits as part of the building materials for a skyscraper, they will pretty much turn to concrete. Put them in tupperware and keep covered in the fridge, when you want some more, put some in a bowl and stir in a little water and heat in the microwave. Great with your left over fish.


----------



## schrock

you could fry some bacon to mix with it, orput some bacon bits in the grits adds a little more flavor.


----------



## bamachem

i use the instant grits in the pouch - the plain ones.



for two packs, i'll cook them w/ about half water and half milk in the microwave. however, before cooking, i'll pour just a little oil from a jar of ROASTED minced garlic and add a dozen or so pieces of the garlic as well. when done (about 1 min), i stir in some butter (actually, "can't believe it's not butter" or something similar). then i'll add some white medium cheddar along with some yellow medium cheddar and a slice of american. stir well until the cheese is melted. sometimes i'll add a touch more milk if they're too thick. then, i'll add just a touch of salt and they're done.


----------



## 16BAMA

Add to cooked grits depending on how much grits you cook -smoked gouda cheese,parmesan cheese,Tony's creoleseasoning, garlic powder. Adjust all ingredients depending on your taste - remember you can always add more - write down what you like and you have your recipe. The smoked gouda cheese is what makes this the best cheese grits I've had.


----------



## mdrobe2

now that's a man that is serious about his grits. bamachem has got the idea. they used to serve awesome grits at the dunes hotel on pensacola beach pre ivan. i like to add- tabasco, sausage, bacon, etc.


----------



## Clam

Here is a recipe for Nasal Grits, my favorite grits recipe.

8servings grits

1lb bacon

a bag of mixed onions/green peppers

1lb velvetta chees

1 can of rotel tomatoes

1 stick butter

cook the bacon, cook your grits, then add all ingredients together and stir. if you like them thicker you can put them in a glass pan and put them in the oven.


----------



## Linda

Smoked gouda cheese grits

-follow the recipe on the back of the grits box, instead of 4 cups of water use 2 cups of chicken stock & 2 cups of milk or cream(depending on how fattening you want it) half way through cooking add your grated smoked gouda &a stick of butter. I usuallyadd adash or 2 of lawerys, but then againI put lawerys in just about everything =)


----------



## FizzyLifter

This is the recipe for "The Flying Biscuit" in Decatur, GA. Never thought I would like grits better than the fish house but these blow them away. Hands down the best I have ever had. 

http://projects.eveningedge.com/recipes/creamy-dreamy-white-cheddar-grits/

*Hands on time: *20 minutes*Total time: *30 minutes*Serves: *12<DIV class=subheads><H3>Ingredients:</H3></DIV><DIV id=ingredientsBoxL><UL class=ultext>

6 cups water
2 cups half-and-half
3 teaspoons kosher salt
1/4 teaspoon white pepper
2 cups quick grits
1 cup grated white cheddar cheese
4 tablespoons unsalted butter, cubed[/list]</DIV><DIV class=subheads><H3>Instructions:</H3></DIV><DIV class=text>In a saucepan, combine water, half-and-half, salt and white pepper and bring to a boil. Slowly pour grits into boiling water while whisking the entire time. (Watch out for splattering; mixture is very hot.) Reduce to low heat and continue to whisk often, until thick and completely smooth, about 10 minutes. 
Add cheese and stir gently until cheese melts. Whisk again to combine. Turn heat off and allow grits to rest 5 minutes. Add butter and stir until completely smooth, silky and shiny. 
</DIV><DIV class=subheads><H3>Nutrition:</H3></DIV><DIV class=text>Per serving: 221 calories (percent of calories from fat, 49), 6 grams protein, 23 grams carbohydrates, trace fiber, 12 grams fat (7 grams saturated), 35 milligrams cholesterol, 549 milligrams sodium. </DIV>


----------



## monsterflat

If you want really really rich grits, use heavy cream instead of water / milk / stock, etc...heavy cream is the key. Use some white truffle oil too if you wanna impress your friends. Add kosher salt while cooking too.


----------



## Wharf Rat

> *Linda&Ernie (7/13/2008)*Smoked gouda cheese grits
> 
> 
> 
> -follow the recipe on the back of the grits box, instead of 4 cups of water use 2 cups of chicken stock & 2 cups of milk or cream(depending on how fattening you want it) half way through cooking add your grated smoked gouda &a stick of butter. I usuallyadd adash or 2 of lawerys, but then againI put lawerys in just about everything =)




This recipe is the bomb by the way. Don't matter if you can't get gouda, any other melty cheese will be just fine.


----------



## Bubba

Amen,on the smokedgouda grits. The best grits around however, are Jimmy Hollers Nassau grits at the Dog House Deli on Palafox. I know there are other recipes but he just has it down to an art form</DIV>er recepies but he just has it down to an art form


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

Cheese grits at Zea's Restaurant are pretty good too.


----------



## ettaterrell

Ok this is one for you, instead of water when making your cheese grits replace the water with Chicken Broth! This is great with dinner meals not as good with breakfast to me but my hubby loves them this way no mater what I'm serving. It's all about the broth. lol


----------



## Buckyt

Try your favorite recipe from here, add 1 egg, a diced onion, put it in a oven proof dish add a layer of grated cheese and then bake it until the cheese forms a crust. MMMM - MMMM!


----------



## SkinnyWater

> *Linda&Ernie (7/13/2008)*Smoked gouda cheese grits
> 
> -follow the recipe on the back of the grits box, instead of 4 cups of water use 2 cups of chicken stock & 2 cups of milk or cream(depending on how fattening you want it) half way through cooking add your grated smoked gouda &a stick of butter. I usuallyadd adash or 2 of lawerys, but then againI put lawerys in just about everything =)


Ditto, the chicken stock is the key.


----------



## courantpublisher

After you have added the cheese to the grits, cook up some link sausage (I prefer Conecuh Sausage) and slice into 1/2" pieces and stir in. Works great when your feeding a big crew breakfast and it will definitely make your tongue slap your face. (If you like spicy, use Cajun Sausage)


----------



## CCC

This is straight from Mr. B's Bistro in New Orleans who has the best cheese grits I have EVER had in my life ! They serve them with Bar B Q shrimp on top, DAMNIT MAN ! Notice no water at all ???????<P align=center>Mr. B?s Stone-Ground Grits<P align=center>Serves 6<P align=center>

Stone-ground grits are night and day from instant grits. They have more of the kernel of the corn and their texture when cooked is heartier. Do not use instant grits here, they won?t work.

2 cups heavy cream

2 cups whole milk

1 cup stone-ground grits

1/3 cup mascarpone cheese

kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste

In a medium saucepan bring cream and milk to a simmer over moderately low heat. Whisk in grits and cook, stirring often, 25 minutes. Stir in cheese and season with salt and pepper.


----------



## redfish99999

Fish and grits for breakfast

my Captain used to say

is a feast for kings on Sundays

but for sailors, every day....

PS: It does not have to be cheese grits..... Regular grits are also good with fish and healthy.


----------



## Quint

Try adding some Tony Chachere's Seasoning with the Velveeta...this is how my wife makesher grits.


----------

